# d-foil or not



## fishhead (Apr 13, 2009)

Need some feed back on weather or not to pluck or just leave them alone


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 13, 2009)

what your eyebrows ?...bumhair monthly ! SORRY DUDE ITS A GUT BUSTER ! now that your sativa,s are 3 metres high and 6 months old going by the pics provided i would tip them !LMAO ..


----------



## Vegs (Apr 13, 2009)

Post the pics bro.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2009)

What tha hell you plucken?

Did she give you permission?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 13, 2009)

:giggle: Did not think any one needed a Do It Yourself on eyebrow pluckin'.:laugh:


----------



## Hick (Apr 14, 2009)

..."D-foil".. I'm guessing defoliate?? ...:hubba: 

No... not No but....... _*"NO"!!!*_
hXXp://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabee/BIOBK/BioBookPS.html


----------



## fishhead (Apr 14, 2009)

yes hick thanks for clearing that up for those clowns who never heard of D-foil! I'm trying to up load some pix, but having trouble.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 14, 2009)

Heh, clowns... The only thing funny here is the idea of defoliating...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry fishhead, Any time you pluck leaves or new growth off your plants you stun them. LST or train the plant to grow vertical then when the branches are of a size to clone take the clones. IMO this is the only pruning that should be done. The leaves are the powerplants of your plants, The more power the better the plants grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Heh, clowns... The only thing funny here is the idea of defoliating...


 :hitchair: :yeahthat:


----------



## fishhead (Apr 14, 2009)

thanx for your feed back oz! Still trying to put up pix........


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

:hubba: 





			
				CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> :hitchair: :yeahthat:


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

fishhead said:
			
		

> yes hick thanks for clearing that up for those clowns who never heard of D-foil! I'm trying to up load some pix, but having trouble.


sorry man ! i thought you made ya plant look nice with d-foil from d-shop and was'nt sure what you wanted to remove ! but i see you want to defol now and deprive the leaves..good luck with ya photosynthesis after ya man made autumn d-foils it...if ya pic loading is anything like defoliating we may be waiting a while !...see ya in the spring ?


----------



## fishhead (Apr 14, 2009)

thanx for nothing senior member purplehazes


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

fishhead said:
			
		

> thanx for nothing senior member purplehazes


its phazes. look dude people are not mind readers and if we are to possibly help you out sometimes it helps us to know what you wish to do. defoliate means to deprive a tree/plant of leaves ! where as pluck misleads defoliate altogether . dont get pissed off and imply that members are clowns due to the fact that it is your description of your issues that we have to try to decipher together ! carry on bring your pics but help us so we can help you !


----------



## fishhead (Apr 14, 2009)

pix


----------



## fishhead (Apr 14, 2009)

well the first 2 pix are in veg and the last 2 are about 20days into flower.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2009)

Those Plants look great Bro. Why would ya want to touch those leaves. Those are the Solar Panels for your Babies energy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 14, 2009)

I am not saying this to be mean, BUT "IF YOU TRIM OR D-FOIL THOSE PLANTS, YOU ARE A IDIOT!!!!!! They are beautiful ladies! Those sun leaves will inable the plant to grow fantistic buds with full triches. Keep doing what you are doing excelent grow dude


----------



## fishhead (Apr 14, 2009)

thanx cowboy this is my first grow. So I wasn't sure on the subject of D-FOILING. I was just in nor cal at a friends commercial farm and they d-foil.Just trying to learn the trade.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2009)

No problem Bro. When I came to this forum they helped me alot. I went from soil to Hydro,from a cheap setup(couple CFL's) to a nice growroom for my girls. I only grow a few plants at a time. Mine is purely for Personal,,Me and the Wife. 
Just have patience Little Brother,,you will get the help you need to have a great grow. From the looks of it,,your already on yur way.. 
Good Growing:hubba:

OH,,and rule of thumb,,never cut on yur plant if ya dont have too.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

never pluck bro you need to tie them out to allow light to get onto all colas you may chop dieing fan leaves closer to harvest about 2 weeks before .. drill holes in the top of ya pot and gently tie them out works a treat ! leaves provide like a solar panel .the "leaves" are where the light is used/utilized. They absolutely need to be exposed to the most light possible. They ARE the solar powered machine, that feeds the plants. Flowers, (pistills) do not have the ability to 'use' light


----------

